# Nursing queen panting -help



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi, my British shorthair queen gave birth to three lovely kittens at around 6oclock this morning (we were asleep and missed all of the excitement but got up at around 5 for the toilet, everything was silent and when my partner got up for work at 7 there was little squeaks coming from the room  ), she has been doing brilliantly feeding, cleaning the babies and eating a lot. 

She hadnt used the litter tray all day and then about half an hour ago she started panting with her mouth open and paced about as if she was looking for something (she also went and licked her babies while in the process so she's not looking for them), visited the litter tray around 5 times and strained until a massive wee finally came and she panted again for a couple of minutes then just lay down and now she seems ok, should I be worried? Does anyone have any suggestions please  (first time kitten mummy here )


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Id say she sounds like she stil has more they can deliver all the kittens from one horn then rest then deliver ones from the other horn.I would leave her in peice sometimes they can delay labour if they dont feel safe.


----------



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

She had her others over 12 hours ago, she's still panting and does look like another kitten could be still in there (she's not as thin as I expected her to be) I can't compare this to how she was in labour because I missed it all  !! should I just leave her and not be worried? Shouldn't all of her babies have come out by now? Thanks for your reply


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

The panting is what they do during the contractions like us really.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

One of my girls went 12 hours between the 1st set of kittens and the 2nd set,it has been known some take 24 hours,give vet a call cwhat they say,they can give her a injection to get things re started,most cats dont have trouble giving birth your only problem will be if she gets too tired.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have had a few BSH (who really don't like to feeling overheated at the best of times) pant when they are laying with nursing kittens; the room doesn't seem to need to be overly warm for them to do this and with mine I think it was just the extra warmth generated by the kittens.

However, wandering around panting is a little different. It's not normal to see a cat 'strain' to take a wee so if you saw her physically straining, she could been contracting/pushing (and concidentally had a wee) and for some reason queens will often go to the litter tray when straining to deliver kittens.

I think I'd pop her down to the vet first thing in the morning if no more kittens overnight, just to check.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

any news??


----------



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

She seems more settled, and doesn't seem in any pain or lethargic at all, I'm just going to observe her and play it by ear on the vets advice, thank you so much for your responses


----------

